# "Never go to our customer again about money"



## LoveAlways

How do i say, "Never go to OUR customer again about money,  or we will find another cleaning person" in Portuguese?  

Is it, "Nunca vá para o nosso cliente mais uma vez sobre o dinheiro, ou vamos encontrar uma outra pessoa da limpeza".  Is this correct?


----------



## uchi.m

nunca fale ou reclame de dinheiro para o nosso cliente, ou então a sua casa cai, entendeu?

do you mean to scold someone?


----------



## LoveAlways

I just want to let an employee know not to go to the customer and ask for money or we will have to replace them


----------



## uchi.m

okay, so that will do the job


----------



## LoveAlways

What does this mean, "ou então a sua casa cai"?


----------



## machadinho

Nunca mais peça dinheiro para nosso cliente de novo, senão vamos procurar outra pessoa para fazer a limpeza. I can't believe I'm assisting someone in scolding an *underpaid cleaning* Brazilian!  Raise his or her salary then!


----------



## uchi.m

depends on the context: in this context, that s/he will get fired. it means something obviously bad will happen to him/her as a consequence.


----------



## LoveAlways

They are not underpaid at all...They are a subcontractor. They are asking OUR customer for payment when they need to contact us directly for payment.

I do not want it to sound like I am scolding them.  I want it to sound as a warning.


----------



## machadinho

OK. But you should have explained that before. So let me rephrase it then. Por favor, nunca mais converse diretamente com nosso cliente sobre pagamento, ou seremos obrigados a procurar outra pessoa para fazer a limpeza. Literally: Please, never talk directly to our customer about payment, otherwise we'll have to find another cleaning person.


----------



## Vanda

I am with Machadinho, if it is a warning, it is a warning! The employee has to know it is a serious thing he is doing. What you can say to make it lighter is adding a ''please'' to the sentence.


----------



## uchi.m

O português brasileiro não é uma língua literal... eu acho! Toda vez que alguém vai dizer algo medonho, como por exemplo uma demissão, não se diz "você muito possivelmente terá seu contrato de trabalho rescindido Sr. Antonio" e sim "a tua casa vai cair, Tonhão", ainda mais num ambiente de companheirismo


----------



## GOODVIEW

You can also tell Tonhão:

Eu estou lhe contratando e não o meu cliente. Portanto, nunca cobre nada do cliente porque sou eu quem vai lhe pagar.


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> OK. But you should have explained that before. So let me rephrase it then. Por favor, nunca mais converse diretamente com nosso cliente sobre pagamento, ou seremos obrigados a procurar outra pessoa para fazer a limpeza. Literally: Please, never talk directly to our customer about payment, otherwise we'll have to find another cleaning person.


I’m with Machadinho too. There are correct ways to convey a proper message and in this particular case adapt it to a professional register and this will help the employee to take it seriously.

Other suggestions:
 Por favor comprenda que não deve falar com o cliente sobre questões de dinheiro, (Please understand that you must not speak of money queries with the client,)...
 Para questões de dinheiro deve tartar connosco/com a gente directamente, (For money queries please adress us directly,)...

...ou seremos obrigados a procurar outra pessoa para fazer a limpeza.

I just hope this person is not going to the client directly for being poorly paid anyway… 
BW


----------



## LoveAlways

Thank you everyone!  This has been very helpful.  And to ease your mind, they are not getting paid poorly.  Thank you!


----------



## uchi.m

GOODVIEW said:


> You can also tell Tonhão:
> 
> Eu estou lhe contratando e não o meu cliente. Portanto, nunca cobre nada do cliente porque sou eu quem vai lhe pagar.


Mas aí não fica explícito que a casa vai cair


----------



## uchi.m

LoveAlways said:


> Thank you everyone!  This has been very helpful.  And to ease your mind, they are not getting paid poorly.  Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## GOODVIEW

uchi.m said:


> Mas aí não fica explícito que a casa vai cair


 
É verdade, parti do princípio que o Tonhão é um cara safo, que iria entender nas entrelinhas que o barraco estava com problemas de estrutura...


----------

